# C-Band dish antennas



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I have to find a 10' mesh dish for someone. I just looked in the obvious places and they were going for about $600. That is the same price as last year and the year before. I'd have thought that someone must be trying to dump their inventory of them by now. Does anyone know of any place where they would be cheaper than that?


----------

